# welches neue erz kommt in Cataclysm dazu



## Gehrhard (30. März 2010)

HI an alle die das lesen
wisst ihr ich frage mich schon ein ganze weile welche oder welches neue Mineral es mit cataclysm geben wird
ich hoffe ihr habt da ein paar infos


----------



## askmike (30. März 2010)

Orichalcum


----------



## Dagonzo (30. März 2010)

Wohl kaum wir sind hier nicht bei Aion.


----------



## Sôulreaper (31. März 2010)

äh wird es überhaupt nen neues erz geben ????


----------



## Pristus (6. April 2010)

Sôulreaper schrieb:


> äh wird es überhaupt nen neues erz geben ????



Ja wird es sonst würden wir ja bei Titan stehen bleiben. 

Ich tippe mal auf Nickel (ab 425), dann Chrom (ab 475) und zuletzt Vanadium (ab 525). Daraus lässt sich dann rostfreie Chrom-Nickel low lvl 81-84 Rüssi herstellen und danach Chrom-Nickel-Vanadium (extra gehärtet) Item lvl 325 low bob Epic Tank Zeugs herstellen. Für Heal Pala und DD Platte halt auch entsprechendes Zeugs.

Die Namen des Metalls/der Metalle können sich ändern. Alle Äusserungen erfolgen ohne Gewähr. Da dies ein Privatkommentar ist schliesse ich jegliche Verantwortung für etwaigen Schaden die dieser Kommentar anrichten könnte prinzipiell aus.



Don´t put living animals in your Microwave Oven. It is dangerous to drive your car as fast as you can.


----------



## askmike (6. April 2010)

Dagonzo schrieb:


> Wohl kaum wir sind hier nicht bei Aion.



hat nicht zwingend was mit aion zu tun
Magische Metalle


----------



## Zagron666 (10. April 2010)

Eine Nonne klingelt an der Himmelstür. Petrus stellt seine Routinefrage: "Wer bist du? Beruf?" - "Die Braut Jesu."
Verblüfft wendet sich der heilige Petrus dem Erzengel Michael zu: "Sag mal, wusstest du, dass der Junior heiraten will?"


----------



## Nodoka (23. April 2010)

hmm gute frage^^ ich würde mal sagen rhodium (425), chrom (475) und high end wird platin (525)


----------



## Îxion (8. Juni 2010)

1000x gefalteten Damast-Stah. braucht keine neuen Erze. Nur viel gedult.

Aber bei erzen tippe ich eher auf: (inkl. Nutzungsmöglichkeiten) HEHE

Aluminium: bedeutendstes Leichtmetall
Beryllium: Legierungen, vor allem mit Kupfer und Aluminium; Waffentechnik
Bismut: Legierungen
Blei: Legierungen, Bleiakkumulator, Lote, Korrosionsschutz, Gewicht
Cadmium: Bestandteil von Akkumulatoren
Chrom: Legierungsbestandteil (Chrom-Vanadium-Stahl, Chrom-Nickel-Stahl), Überzugsmetall
Gallium: Halbleiter, Thermometer
Indium: Halbleiter, Indiumdichtung
Iridium: Elektroden, Zündkerzen, Kugelschreiberminen (Kugeln)
Kalium: legiert mit Natrium als Kühlmittel in Kernreaktoren
Mangan: Legierungsbestandteil (Manganstahl)
Molybdän: Legierungsbestandteil (Molybdän-Stahl) zur Erhöhung der Warmfestigkeit
Natrium: legiert mit Kalium als Kühlmittel in Kernreaktoren
Nickel: Legierungen (Nickel-Eisen, Nickel-Chrom, Nickel-Kupfer etc.), Legierungsbestandteil (Chrom-Vanadium-Stahl, Chrom-Nickel-Stahl), Magnete
Osmium: früher in Glühlampen
Palladium: Katalyse, Wasserstoffspeicherung
Platin: Schmuckmetall, Katalyse, eines der wertvollsten Metalle
Quecksilber: Thermometer
Rhodium: Schmuckmetall
Ruthenium: Katalysator, Erhöhung des Härtegrades von Platin und Palladium
Silber: Schmuckmetall, Fotografie
Tantal: Kondensatoren
Uran: Kernreaktoren, Radioaktivität, Geschosse
Vanadium: Legierungsbestandteil (Chrom-Vanadium-Stahl) für wärmfeste Stähle, Katalysator zur Synthese von Schwefelsäure (Vanadium-V-Oxid)
Wolfram: Glühlampen (höchster Schmelzpunkt aller Metalle), Spezialstähle
Zink: Legierungsbestandteil (Messing), Zinkdruckgussteile (Zamak-Legierung), Verzinkung von Stahlteilen (Feuerverzinken, Bandverzinken..)
Zinn: Legierungsbestandteil (Bronze), Lote (Lötzinn), Weißblech, Zinnfiguren
Zirconium: Lambdasonde im Auto (Messung des Sauerstoffgehalts im Abgas)


----------



## Goldgoblin (8. Juni 2010)

Es wurde schon bekannt gegeben was für neue Erze es geben wird. War sogar mal nen Bluepost.


Obsidian, Elementium und Pyrit mit aufsteigendem Seltenheitsgrad.

siehe: 
http://goldgoblin.de/patch/erste-offizielle-informationen-zu-den-berufen/


----------



## Rodulf (9. Juni 2010)

ich will aber Adamant, schliesslich haben das die Goblins Deathwing auf den Leib geschmiedet nachdem er verletzt aus dem Kampf der Drachen fliehen musste und da ja das AddOn ausschliesslich der Gechischt um ihn gewidmet ist, frag ich mich wo das entsprechende Erz herkommt.

Elementium? ein Epic-Erz für jedermann? na zum Glück kann ich das schon verhütten und nice wäre es, wenn es so bleibt, dann findet man kein Thorium mehr und die Juwes werden die ganze Zeit flennen weil man Arkankristalle nicht sondieren kann ...


----------



## Goldgoblin (9. Juni 2010)

Nein das alte Elementium wird umbenannt werden und das neue wird natürlich dann an den entsprechenden Vorkommen abgebaut.


----------



## Rodulf (10. Juni 2010)

ist trotzdem irgendwie unsinnig, warum wird das umbenannt, da können die auch für das neue Erz nen anderen Namen wählen und erzählt nicht der Typ im Süden von Winterquell das es sehr selten ist und uralt und sich kaum jemand damit auskennt ... es gibt Sachen, die mag ich bei Blizz einfach nicht ...

und nochmal ... ich will Adamant ... wegen mir sollen die auch Mats einführen, wo ich von jedem Erz was brauche und das dann erst herstellen kann ...

Ausserdem können die ja BWL als einzigen Drop-Ort von Elementium lassen, finden sich ja eh immer genug Leute die meinen daswäre ja so einfach da drin und dann kennen die nichtmal die Bosse oder wissen was man mit den Erzen anstellen kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

